# Fluval Spec V - the sound of the pump



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Ahhh, a sound like that puts me to sleep. My wife and I actually have a white noise machine running while we sleep.

Have you tried repositioning it?

Or - try wrapping 1 or more small rubber bands around it where ever the pump is vibrating on the walls of the pump area?


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think there's much room to reposition it - the compartment seem small as it is...do you mean to reorient the pump itself? Ie. Rotate it.

I like the rubber band idea...will try that.

Argh...went to pull up the pump and one of the suctions got disconnected from the pump, and is sucked down on the glass. How the heck am I suppose to get that out...




kaldurak said:


> Ahhh, a sound like that puts me to sleep. My wife and I actually have a white noise machine running while we sleep.
> 
> Have you tried repositioning it?
> 
> Or - try wrapping 1 or more small rubber bands around it where ever the pump is vibrating on the walls of the pump area?


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

That is really interesting. I have the Fluval Spec V and I can't hear the pump even with my ear next to the tank. Maybe just make sure that it is oriented the right way. It is a nice tight fit so not sure that would make a difference but maybe. Also, now that you have it out, make sure that the impeller is perfectly aligned and not slightly touching one of the sides as it spins.


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

I oriented the pump as per the instruction manual....the pump is placed with the hole where to outgoing tube connects to is flushed against the partition as per the attachment.

Surely, you must hear a humming sound at least??? Not sure if it can be completely silent.

Thanks



jmontee said:


> That is really interesting. I have the Fluval Spec V and I can't hear the pump even with my ear next to the tank. Maybe just make sure that it is oriented the right way. It is a nice tight fit so not sure that would make a difference but maybe. Also, now that you have it out, make sure that the impeller is perfectly aligned and not slightly touching one of the sides as it spins.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have two spec Vs. I have my pumps turned so the electrical cord is in the right rear corner of the compartment. Both of mine are silent


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok thanks, so based on my previous post attachment the way I have my pump oriented, you'rs is turned anti-clockwise half a turn? 

So not even a humming sound can be heard? (Silent as in hearing nothing)




York1 said:


> I have two spec Vs. I have my pumps turned so the electrical cord is in the right rear corner of the compartment. Both of mine are silent


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Aqua07 said:


> Ok thanks, so based on my previous post attachment the way I have my pump oriented, you'rs is turned anti-clockwise half a turn?
> 
> So not even a humming sound can be heard? (Silent as in hearing nothing)


Yes and the only time i hear any noise from the spec vs is when the water level gets low. That noise is from the water and not the pump


----------



## jasongrey (Feb 10, 2017)

when i first got one of my specs the pump was really really noisy. took apart and lubed the impeller with a tiny bit of glycerin. worked like a charm, completely silent.


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks all, so based on all the feedback, I should not be hearing even a silent "hum". I guess I"ll open a ticket with Fluval to see if I can get a replacement as I tried everything so far (minus the lubing of the impeller)


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I think it's best to orientate the pump so the inlet of the water faces the foam filter pad. (rotate 90° clockwise from the image you attached) Mine does make a mild hum, it becomes really apparent if the heater starts to rest on top or the cords hit/vibrate.


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Aqua07, I have mine oriented where the cord is in the right rear corner of the compartment too. And yes, there is a slight hum but I only hear it with my ear basically touching the tank (which I only did for information on this thread! :wink2.


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, so I removed the pump and just put it in a bucket to rule out any rattling caused by the cord or pump itself pressed against the glass.

I made sure that the room was completely silent. There is a distinct hum to the pump, which I believe is normal, but not sure yet as I'm getting another pump to confirm. I don't think it's possible to have a pump of such without any type of noise. 

For those that reported that the pump is silent, surely there must be the sound of the humming yes? I'm not referring to any rattling/vibration sounds caused by the impeller or vibration noise caused by the cord touching the lid or glass, etc.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Aqua07 said:


> Ok, so I removed the pump and just put it in a bucket to rule out any rattling caused by the cord or pump itself pressed against the glass.
> 
> I made sure that the room was completely silent. There is a distinct hum to the pump, which I believe is normal, but not sure yet as I'm getting another pump to confirm. I don't think it's possible to have a pump of such without any type of noise.
> 
> For those that reported that the pump is silent, surely there must be the sound of the humming yes? I'm not referring to any rattling/vibration sounds caused by the impeller or vibration noise caused by the cord touching the lid or glass, etc.


Yes, the pump does produce a very quiet him when running. I did the same thing the other day when I changed my water. (Plugging it in in the bathroom for a minute - finally heard the hun)

I can't hear it over the compressor of the refrigerator. My tank is in the dining/kitchen area so other background noises render my tank silent.


----------



## novv (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried to silent it in many ways but all failed. The fact that there's a hollow gap between the bottom of the tank and what ever the tank base stands on actually amplifying the vibration sound of the pump.

I switched the pump to external canister. It get quieter now.


----------

